# Nintendo 64 Graphics Mod - which one is best? What to look for in shopping?



## dman777 (Nov 25, 2018)

I have a job where I make good money now and I would like to buy a modded N64 that does high def graphics. 

There seems to be two different versions.... one version is with a HDMI and the other is with SCART. The SCART one has a deblur option. Where can I do research on which is best? I have no idea what to look for... I want the one that will look best on my Plasma TV. This is for US. Price isn't really a issue.


----------



## Litle_Bird (Nov 25, 2018)

I would like to point out that these mods are not really graphics mods but rather mods to the video signal it self (i.e. the resolution, textures and such are not affected). 

The RGB mod (as you refer to as Scart mod) is to provide the best analog signal possible, which on CRT:s is the best quality signal, however any modern TV would need to process the videosignal before presenting it on screen, which introduces lag and might aswell do some shady stuff with the signal. 

The UltraHDMI mod makes the n64 capable of outputting a digital video signal (aswell as upscales it to 720p I think) This makes it possible and easy to connect to any modern TV. The UltraHDMI is also capable of the deblur function, to be exact the UltraHDMI was first to enable that feature, the RGB mod (not all RGB mods only the RGB board from Tim Worthington has this feature, and that board is not used for all RGB modded n64s). The UltraHDMI also has a few other options, like simulating scanlines and such. 

So as a conclusion, the UltraHDMI is a better option, however it costs alot more than a standard RGB mod. 
Check this video out, and feel free to ask more questions


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Nov 25, 2018)

dman777 said:


> I have a job where I make good money now and I would like to buy a modded N64 that does high def graphics.
> 
> There seems to be two different versions.... one version is with a HDMI and the other is with SCART. The SCART one has a deblur option. Where can I do research on which is best? I have no idea what to look for... I want the one that will look best on my Plasma TV. This is for US. Price isn't really a issue.


Contact Ben, https://www.benheck.com/


----------



## contezero (Nov 26, 2018)

If you have a good crt monitor with scart or rgb input go for the SCART version. If you have a HDMI lcd monitor go for the hdmi. Neither of those are able to output hi-ref graphics; if you want those you need an emulator.


----------



## dman777 (Nov 26, 2018)

Thank you, this is all really good info. 

I play Mario Tennis 64 on the Wii alot, which is hooked up to my Plasma with the component cables. It looks pretty good to me.

 If I played Mario Tennis 64 on a $500.00 ultra HDMI N64 mod, would it  look 1) just as good 2) less good 3) or better than Mario Tennis 64 on the Wii?


----------



## contezero (Nov 27, 2018)

dman777 said:


> Thank you, this is all really good info.
> 
> I play Mario Tennis 64 on the Wii alot, which is hooked up to my Plasma with the component cables. It looks pretty good to me.
> 
> If I played Mario Tennis 64 on a $500.00 ultra HDMI N64 mod, would it  look 1) just as good 2) less good 3) or better than Mario Tennis 64 on the Wii?



The game itself should be better because it's running on real hardware vs an emulated version of the N64 so better, less lag and more stable framerate. The "looking"of the game could be betteror worse according to the amount of postprocessing your TV does to the component analog signal.

The real"plus" of a N64 HDMI vs a N64 RGB is that RGB is analog and must be processed by your LCD TV, thus it is possibile to see lag, artifacts, tearing ecc. (assuming that your TV has a RGB input). HDMI is processed too but, depending to TV model, you could have the option of disable that.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 28, 2018)

IIRC not all N64's can take the RGB mod. There's info at retrorgb.

I have a Framemeister and I have a JPN N64 that can take the RGB mod. I also have the amp/board for it, but haven't installed it yet. I'd have no trouble with the install, it's not high difficulty. To be honest, S-video vs. RGB on the N64 isn't such a great difference. Of course that's not using the deblur filtering, haven't even gotten serious about that at all except to watch a 'my life in gaming' YT vid about it once.

I also have a US model N64 of the "Funtastic" series. It's translucent purple, gorgeous, and a super candidate for the UltraHDMI mod. I really want to get that installed on my purple precious, but I haven't done that yet either. Because 1) the cost of the UltraHDMI kit _plus_ installation has kept me from taking the plunge when there are always other things needing $$, and 2) even though I'm fairly competent at simple point soldering, I don't have balls big enough to attempt this:







Looks too dicey, pulling the solder and feeding it to the iron at a uniform rate across all those little chip legs? Well then, you could do it all at once instead ...







I mean ... shit. A man's got to know his limitations.

.


----------



## dman777 (Nov 28, 2018)

I am a little bit confused, one this website which I assume is the Marshal Ultra HDMI it states that Ultra HDMI is not ready yet http://ultrahdmi.retroactive.be/.  And https://www.game-tech.us/product/ultrahdmi/ shows only for taking pre-orders. If that is the case, why does ebay lists consoles with the Ultra HDMI Marshal Mod?


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 28, 2018)

dman777 said:


> I am a little bit confused, one this website which I assume is the Marshal Ultra HDMI it states that Ultra HDMI is not ready yet http://ultrahdmi.retroactive.be/.  And https://www.game-tech.us/product/ultrahdmi/ shows only for taking pre-orders. If that is the case, why does ebay lists consoles with the Ultra HDMI Marshal Mod?




AFAIK several batches of UltraHDMI kits have shipped over the last couple years, with long waits in-between. And the only reliable way of getting it is pre-order - when they occasionally become available, they're already sold out.


----------



## Litle_Bird (Nov 28, 2018)

To clarify, all n64s can be RGB modded, however not every method works. This one is universal for all n64s http://etim.net.au/n64rgb/


----------



## dman777 (Nov 29, 2018)

Does anyone know.... how would it look on a 4k tv compared to a 1080p tv?


----------

